# Welcome to Wall Street



## departuresong (May 1, 2010)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/30/wall-street-reportedly-ci_n_559032.html


> The Reformed Broker and FT Alphaville have gotten a hold of an email that is reportedly making its way through inboxes on Wall Street.
> 
> For anyone with even a scintilla of knowledge of Wall Street's excesses in the past decade or so, the email itself is hard to stomach. By turns, it takes shot at unionized teachers, the Obama administration and "average Joes."
> 
> ...


----------

